# 1977 Aurora Monaco Grand Prix Race Set Questions



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)

My great uncle has recently passed and we've acquired a garage full of his belongings. I've come across a 1977 Aurora Monaco Grand Prix race set, still in box, looking to be in decent condition. I've searched and searched online for answers as to its worth, or importance, but I'm completely out of my zone here. I am not a collector, just a girl knowing someone out there might want this set.

There's little to no information on google about it, so I figured I should go to where the experts are and signed up for this forum. If anyone can answer any of my questions, please let me know.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Monaco Gran Prix set was first released in 1977. Here's a link to the catalog page from that year:

Aurora Catalog 1977

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Pictures of what you have would help.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)

Please bear with me, trying to figure out how to upload pix from phone. Or attach to thread, rather.

Edit: I don't know how long I've been at this now. I have pictures on my phone. I 'managed my attachments' uploaded, and then they disappeared. My profile says there are still there, somewhere, but gone from any existence I can reach.

So I've logged onto the computer, and tried to send the pictures to my email. Well, my Outlook on my phone is warped, logs me out, and now my 'reduced file sized' photos are stuck in my outbox on my phone. I have no means to take the bloody pictures off my phone and onto this computer, which is running windows 8 by the way and I HAVE NO IDEA HOW IT WORKS and something called THE STORE keeps popping up and closing my windows.

And the icing on the cake being my internet is out-in-the-boonies-may-as-well-be-dial-up AND my router is dying. So I'll try again when I don't want to drive over this laptop and my phone.

This sort of crap used to be easy to do. No problem-o. By trying to make everything 'ease of access', even a simple task as putting an IMG link up of a photo I've taken has enraged me.

The post below, the attachment of the catalogue link is the same race set I have. The cars are both intact, as well as all instruction papers and even the sticker sheets the stickers were on. 

I apologize for the rant guys, I swear I've never had to jump through so many hoops to have the question 'how much should I put this thing I have on ebay for?' And this forum is the end of the line for me, I have no one else to ask unless I want to track down antiques roadshow (and I'm not even sure they cover toys/hobbies) or drive down to Vegas and find myself on Pawn Stars.

And in the end, if this set is nothing important, despite how old it is, for all the trouble I've gone through thus far, it's not going to have a pretty ending, that's for sure, lol.

NOTE: If someone could clarify whether or not the attachments I uploaded are there or not, or where they might be, please let me know. For some reason advertisements are blocking the rightmost part of my page all of the time, not sure if it's part of this forum or the evil entity that is Windows 8.

Thanks! -J


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kitten, one more step and you will be able to put pics anywhere you want
find _photobucket.com_ and open an account
free
easy to upload from your computer

now, understand, I take pics with a camera and load them into my PC which is running Vista
so I understand your biggest problem is getting the pics off the phone/camera
I cannot help with that.
if you have access to a digital camera, take the pics again
photobucket makes it easy for simpletons like me to put pics in the descriptions of my listings saving me some money.
they have the URL already available for each pic and it is as simple as *COPY and PASTE*
you might need assistance from your cell provider on how to download the pics from the phone. 
keep trying and Welcome to Hobby Talk


----------



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)

Aye, I already have photobucket and was basically trying to email the photos to myself to move them to photobucket, but they wouldn't email. We no longer have a digital camera (stepped on a year ago - whoops) Before I email them, I have to plug them through a program to reduce the file size as my phone takes 1.5mb photos. I'm currently trying to find my mini sd - sd card slot converter. If I STILL can't find them, I'll just plug them on facebook and save them to photobucket from there. 

I apologize for last night, I was getting frustrated haha.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kitten, no worries.
there is always a solution and once you can provide the pics you will get amazing answers. have a great weekend


----------



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)

Four months later...and I finally have the pictures, but I can't post the photos until I've posted at least five times...


----------



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)

And one more.....


----------



## Jwlkitten (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi,

Do a search on Ebay in slot cars. Type in 1977 Aurora Monaco Grand Prix Race Set. You can look at "completed auctions'. This will give you an idea of what prices are. 

But be advised that Ebay prices can differ from Slot Show, Flea Market, or Garage Sale prices.

I hope this helps,

Randy.


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's one that just sold for $91 plus..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------

